# Dog Cat!



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sure more than a few of us here have 'dog cats'. Those cats that can learn commands, walk on a leash, and whatnot. Samantha is one of these kitties. But...

Jules takes his doggy behavior to a whole new level...and it's hilarious. He does the things above, as well as:
- Wagging his tail (and no it's not a "I'm irritated, or unsure" type of wag...he literally wags his tail)
- Howling (yes, he sits, throws his head back like a dog and lets his peepy-meows ring to the skies! It's how he wakes me up in the mornings, heh)
- Rolls over for belly rubs
- Gives high-fives or paw shakes

He's always been a mimic-cat, and I think being at work with me and watching the dogs that come in have rubbed off on him, lol.

Anyone else have a dog cat they'd like to share stores about? I'd be curious to know if there are others that take it so seriously like Jules!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL Sherbert was like this (he didn't fetch though. That's Jack's thing) and he NEVER forgot he was a cat! was the best mouser ever!

Loved his leash. would sit, stay, stand on back legs. shake paws. Wagged tail. Belly rubs. 

I have a stray now that wags her tail like a dog when she sees us coming. and will roll for belly rubs.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Botany - thanks for the comments! Jules has no idea how to mouse like your Sherbert...he tries to poke everything into understanding, lol!

Jules has also started boxing. Yes. He boxes me. I get into the fists up position and do the fancy footwork, and he will put up his own paws and launch himself at me. It's so darn funny! He never hurts me, even though claws are out. I love this little dude. I've been wanting a big dog again to wrestle with, but this little 9lb cat is giving me a run for my money!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Mystery has his "dog-like" quirks. He comes when I call his name and goes on walks with me. He also rolls over for belly rubs. Not to mention he loves eating scraps off my plate. And he can hear the word "treat" from rooms away. I have to spell it out or he will come flying out of the room and sit right in front of my feet to cry for his xD even if i dont have any in my hands.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Cheddar stays at the other side of the dog gate with the dogs and waits until I open it to come into the room. They walk into the room in a line with Cheddar in tow. He can easily jump it as Devon does but chooses to wait like the dogs.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I LOVE this! Keep the stories coming! I can see Jules doing every one of these things! :heart


----------

